# Game #28: Cleveland Cavaliers (20-8) @ Phoenix Suns (18-9) - 12/21



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Monday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: NBATV, local or illegal method *
*Previous Game: W 121-95 vs Washington Wizards*











*Phoenix Suns (18-9) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Cleveland Cavaliers (20-8) 

Starters: 








[PG] Mo Williams







[SG] Anthony Parker








[SF] LeBron James








[PF] J.J. Hickson







[C] Shaquille O'Neal *





*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KICKSOMEASS!*​


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Really looking forward to this game. Love watching Nash work his magic in Phoenix. Should be a great game, no doubt Cavs will be coming hard as they were just beat by the Mavs tonight.

Go Nash and Suns!!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

We need to bury them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

NASH with the block on Mo! lol

7-6, Suns early. 

Amare with a monster slam.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with the crafty move. Drives it pauses and gets fouled. 

12-11, Suns over 8 mins left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

In case the casual NBA fans haven't realized, Amare's back.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lebron's ridiculous. I could imagine the things he could do in the Suns system or uptempo one. 

21-21, 4:41 left.


Amare 10 pts (5-7)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lebron had one of the most ridiculous dunks I've seen. Posterizing Amare.


27-25, Suns with 2:13 left.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

This is going to be a fun game. LeBron, Nash, and Amare are all doing work so far.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^No doubt. Hopefully, the Suns coming out on top haha.

30-29, Suns at the end of 1. 

I don't think we made out it of the first qrter last time in Cleveland.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

42-42. with 5:35 left.

Offense has stalled abit for both teams.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I lost my stream, I'm so pissed this was such a good game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

atdhe.net? reload it, it's working for me. or rwbsports. If it cuts out, keep refreashing or coming back to it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bah, we need Amare. Offense just not the same without him. They're hounding Nash pretty well. Jrich and Hill (or if not him Dudley) needs to step it up.

59-53, Cavs at the half.

Amare 12 pts (6-10), 6 rebs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with a sweet reverse layup and got fouled by Shaq but no call.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> atdhe.net? reload it, it's working for me. or rwbsports. If it cuts out, keep refreashing or coming back to it.


Thanks, I'm pretty new to this live stream thing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare picks up his 4th foul. ****.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

76-69, Cavs with 2:25 left.

Honestly, way it feels like we're playing, I'm surprised they're not running away with it now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye hit a big 3 before. We needed that.


82-75, Cavs at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

God****ingdamnit. Suns cut it 4 and Cavs go on a short run. Nash and Amare need to come back in. Jrich needs to get his thumb out of his *** and contribute. 


91-82, Cavs 7:46 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm done watching this ****.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I was at this game. There were more Cavs (LeBron) fans than Suns fans, can't wait to go to the Lakers v Suns game! If you wanted to know how many Cavs fans were there, almost everyone who was present at the final buzzer was a cavs fan. 

Also, Richardson sucked it up last night. If you want to know why we lost, it was him. The Cavs went on a run every time he was in the game. It's almost like he threw this game. The Suns need to trade him. I hear Maggette is available. Maybe a Richardson for Maggette and Bell trade? That would be awesome! That would basically mean that we traded Diaw for Dudley and Maggette!


----------

